# Bereavement Benefits U.K. National



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

To save me the enduring task of contacting the U.K. Pension service, I wondered if anyone has the answers to my query.

I am a 75 year old U.K. citizen, tax resident in Portugal, receiving full U.K state pension.
My wife is a 69 year old U.K. citizen, receiving partial U.K. State pension.

Our Question is .- what would the future Pension, and any benefits, be received as and when either of us predeceases the other.

in a nutshell when I die what can my wife expect, and vice versa.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------

